# Google- Gluten-free: Fad or fact? Social trend conflicts with medical issues - Iowa State Daily



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<img alt="" height="1" width="1">*Gluten-free: Fad or fact? Social trend conflicts with medical issues*
*Iowa State Daily*
According to The New York Times, a recent study by Dr. Peter Gibson, a gastroenterologist at Monash University in Victoria, Australia, examined 37 people with NCGS and *irritable bowel syndrome*. The participants were put on diets that restricted gluten *...*

<nobr>*and more »*</nobr>

View the full article


----------

